# New videos



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Some new videos of the layout


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautifully done.

Very attractive piece of furniture. It shows that you can
have an operating layout in a tastefully decorated
room. 

You've done an exceptional job on the model work.

Don


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice work. The bar and the layout. Cool idea.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

OMG that is so awesome.


----------



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks so very much for the compliments! Much appreciated 🍻


----------



## Train Dad (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice job and great idea. Did you use 2" foam panels because they almost look thicker and where did you get your ramps from? Also, did you carve the foam into rocks or are those molded? Thanks.

Edit: I found the incline/decline starter on Woodland Scenics website.


----------



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Train Dad said:


> Nice job and great idea. Did you use 2" foam panels because they almost look thicker and where did you get your ramps from? Also, did you carve the foam into rocks or are those molded? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: I found the incline/decline starter on Woodland Scenics website.


I used 2" foam and carved the rocks out of it. The risers are preformed accordion style (can't remember the manufacturer) and covered them in paper ​mache. Thanks!


----------

